# Increase export file size



## Char (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi

I am trying to make my exported file of about 250 images smaller.
At the moment it is 61,01mg.
I have lowered the jpeg quality to 75% and limited the file size to 2mg and yet my file size stays the same, though the individual images are now down to 1,5mg.
What am I doing wrong?


----------



## clee01l (Apr 23, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.

What do you mean by "smaller".   If by "smaller" you mean a smaller width and height, then you are tweaking the wrong parameter.   To have fewer pixels  width and height, you need to use the "resize" option.  If the original image is 6000X4000 pixels and you want the exported image to be 3000X2000 pixels, then you need to check the "resize to fit" box in the "Image Sizing" section and set the long edge to 3000 pixels.  

JPEG compression will reduce the byte size of the image but has no effect on the number of pixels for the image   You can limit the byte size of the image  by adjusting the "quality" (compression) and/or limiting the output to a certain number of kilobytes.  The "quality" should never be set to a number below 60.  Adobe has only 12 levels of compression for JPEGs. So, a quality setting of 93-100 will result in the least compression and produce the same image in megabytes. 

If I haven't addressed your issue, then you will need to explain further.


----------

